# Glad to still be here



## Jackpine47 (Feb 2, 2013)

Well guys all I can say is I'm still glad to be here the other night I hit some ice lost control of my truck hit the ditch slammed into some trees then rolled... I was pinned in there for a few hours hanging by my legs pinned by the dash an steering wheel an the truck laid on the passenger side... Luckily it just happened by my dads friends house an he heard it an came running down to help me... I ended up with 25 staples in my head dislocated shoulder and a face full of air bag that gave me the worst black eyes I ever had lol


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Glad you made it out alive.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes things can change in a heartbeat, glad you're alright, seat belts and airbags are wonderful devices.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

yes indeed you're one lucky man, that is one messed up truck. Glad you made it!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Lucky to be alive and to come out with as few injuries as you did. Hope everyone stays safe and please drive carefully, I'm sure everyone has somebody waiting for you at home.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

wow. just wow. judging by those pics GOD was certainly watching over you.glad your still here also.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad your Ok, by the damage , how fast were you driving?


----------



## Jackpine47 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks guys someone was really watching over me Thursday night that's for sure! I was going about 60-65


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Good to hear your alright...


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Glad your alright. Can't tell from the front that's a truck.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Glad your still here heal up fast bud


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Most of that will buff out. damn Im glad to hear you are ok. Get well soon!


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Glad to hear you are mostly ok. Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

glad to hear your still with us after that wreck

get well soon

then go get yourself some duct tape and turtle wax and that truck will look like new again


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Holy cow ! Glad to hear you are alive and relatively unscathed. I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------

